
Old Stuff That Rocks - thomson
https://wincent.com/blog/old-stuff-that-rocks
======
smacktoward
_> So both the 70s and the 90s were great decades for computing. Not sure what
happened in the 80s_

Microsoft.

\- MS-DOS: 1981

\- Word: 1983

\- Windows: 1985

\- Excel: 1985

\- Word for Windows: 1989

\- Office: 1990

If your view of computing history is through *nix-alike or Mac lenses the '80s
are going to look pretty barren, because the '80s were when Microsoft was busy
driving both those markets into nearly-complete irrelevance.

~~~
z1mm32m4n
Interesting, what caused those markets to resurge in the 90's then?

~~~
IvyMike
Internet

------
rberger
Forgot \- Lisp: 1958 \- Emacs: 1976

